
4 of 10 iPhones Sold to Enterprise Users - Concours
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2010/05/4-of-10-iphones-sold-to-enterp.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29
======
fierarul
Well, it's not like one could ask his employer for a Wii. If you are to get
some kind of smart phone, might as well get an iPhone.

Plus, the iPhone is so expensive it makes sense to have it on the corporate
account.

